# Blue Umbrella inkwell



## Powerhead (May 1, 2012)

Hi All!

 This will be my first post, I hope it's a good one. 

 I'm lucky enough to work for an earthwork company in one of the oldest cities in Florida and I've been picking old glass for as long as I can remember. 

 A few weeks back I was picking in a fresh pile of dirt that was brought in.

 It was a special night for me because it was the 10 year anniversary of the passing of my father and I was happy to be alone, digging.

 It was a bit late and after not finding very much in the way of bottles, I sat down on the ground to get some rocks out of my shoes. Now, I have a few bottle hounds I work with and the pile had been picked over pretty good at that point.

 As I took my shoe off my light shined under a piece of tree stump that was mixed in with the dirt directly in front of me. I could just make out a bottle neck sticking up. I never walk past any piece of bottle unless I make sure itâ€™s not a whole one. So, when I finished I leaned forward in a have-ass effort to check it then get back to picking. When I pulled it out I saw that it was an inkwell. Since my friend had already found a brown umbrella ink I figured thatâ€™s what it was because it was covered in dirt. I put it in my bucket and kept on looking. 

 The next day after work I looked through the bucket to see what I had found because it was really late when I got home the night before. 

 When I pulled the inkwell out I saw that it was blue inkwell and an umbrella to boot!

 So, here it is, feel free to let me know what I got, good or badâ€¦


 Rick


----------



## Powerhead (May 1, 2012)

here's another since we can only load them one at a time.


----------



## Powerhead (May 1, 2012)

It's got a very long neck...


----------



## Powerhead (May 1, 2012)

The bottom...


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 1, 2012)

Welcome, and congrats on a lovely bottle.I`m sure you know that color is very desirable to ink collectors.Nice find!!![]


----------



## LC (May 1, 2012)

I have several inks but no cobalt ones . They are really a great looking bottle , would be even wilder to find an embossed one .


----------



## epackage (May 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, great first post and you mastered the photo insertion without slamming your head against the wall apparently...Great Ink...Jim[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 1, 2012)

Welcome to the Jungle

 Nice blue ink. Nuttin nicer then blue[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 1, 2012)

Blue's one of the best colors for inks. I've heard a smooth based one like yours could be worth $500-$750. I am not really an ink collector myself, but I dug a pontiled version of yours in the same color, so I versed myself in the umbrella ink market.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (May 3, 2012)

Congrats that is a nice looking ink.


----------



## madpaddla (May 3, 2012)

Great story.....even better bottle.  Congrast on a one in a lifetime.


----------



## saratogadriver (May 4, 2012)

I've never seen a cobaled, embossed, umbrella ink.  Teal is about the only color I've seen with embossing on an umbrella, and aqua of course.

 Jim G



> ORIGINAL: L C
> 
> I have several inks but no cobalt ones . They are really a great looking bottle , would be even wilder to find an embossed one .


----------



## saratogadriver (May 4, 2012)

I'd say cleaned, that would be about the going rate...

 Jim G




> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> Blue's one of the best colors for inks. I've heard a smooth based one like yours could be worth $500-$750. I am not really an ink collector myself, but I dug a pontiled version of yours in the same color, so I versed myself in the umbrella ink market.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 6, 2012)

Great little ink, and so cool the way you found it! Welcome to the bottle forum!


----------



## Stardust (May 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forum [] What a beauty of an ink ~   *


----------

